# اقتراحات بحاجة لرد من المشرفين المسؤلين عن الموضوع



## مورا مارون (18 نوفمبر 2008)

سلام ونعمة للجميع

من خلال مشاركاتي في اغلب الاقسام ومتابعتي لعمل المنتدى الرائع في نفسي ونفس أعضاء كثر
اقتح مايلي بلنسبة للمواضيع المثبة

في مواضيع يا أعزائي وأخوتي المشرفين صرلها زمان مثبتة واكتفت من الردود براي او عايزة حد يتابعها واصحابها غير متواجدين

مثال (موضوع النظام التشغيل المسيحي)في قسم الكمبيوتر بحاجة لردود على اسئلة الاعضاء وماحدش برد 
ومن هنا جاءتني شرارة الفكرة هذه:
ذي مالدينا مواضيع مثبتة دائمة لكل قسم طبعا تبعا لاهميتة المواضيع حسب رأي المشرفين
كالتعليمات وفهارس ....الخ 
يكون لدينا تحتهم مواضيع مميزة لهذا الاسبوع او لهذا الشهر وتتغير كل شهر (يوضع اسم متميز عليها)
كده منعطي اغلب المواضيع المهمة حقها من القراءة ولايمل الاعضاء من تثبيت بعض المواضيع ويكون متجدد كل قسم ونصبح نترقبه كل اول شهر مثلا او اول اسبوع
والي لاحظته انو مشرف قلم حر عم يشتغل بهي الطريقة في قسمه يثبت موضوع ومن ثم يفكه 
وده بيعطينا تجدد لنترقب مواضيع قسمه 

ومن فترة قدمت اقترحين ولكن لا أحد من المشرفين المسؤلين عن الرد جاوبني
أقتراحاتي السابقه :download:​عندي اقتراحين بسيطين للغاية بس ما بعرف اديش امكانية تنفذهما هنا في المنتدى

اولااا عشان الخطوط ياريت يكون عنا في صفحة العضو لوحة التحكم 
تثبيت الخط والحجم للعضو الي بيكتب بيه المشاركة
بتخيل هيك بيكون لكل عضو لون وخط مثبتن اذا هوى بيحب (او اذا بيحب ماي روك يعملها حسب المشاركات ذي مايحب) عشان مش كل مرة بيكتب بيغير الاعدادات وبتاخود وقت 
او منعمل بيست وكبي ومنكرر الردود عشان السرعة

الاقتراح الثاني

في بصفحة الرئيسية بناعة msn اوبشن صغير بتغير فيه لون الصفحة اذا انت حابب مش تصميم جديد بس تغير اللون يعني بيضل تصميم المنتدى ذي ما هوي بس الي يحب يختار لون الصفحة بيغير وبتكون في الصفحة الرئيسة مربعات فيها الوان 4 او5 الوان بتكبس عليها بيتفير الون اوتوماتيكي وبيتثبت في كل مرة تدخل فيها المنتدى


روك أزيك: مرة قدمت اقتراح عشان تظهر ايه من الكتاب المقدس كل يوم بلصفحة الرئيسية وتتغير اوتوماتيكيا
والفكرة انت وافقت عليها والتلي انو حتشتغل عليها
بس حبيت اعرف ايمتا ممكن نشوفهالانها حطعتينا تأمل جميل لكل يوم في المنتدى
سلام ونعمة للجميع


​


----------



## ايرينى جورج (19 نوفمبر 2008)

مورا انا عندى اقتراح اشوية حلو اقتبست فكرتة منك اولا لية منعملش مثلا فايل للمواضيع المثبتة تكون للاطلاع فقط وليس للتعليق او ممكن يتعلققعليها علشان قسم الكمبيوتر هايحتاج  دة 
انا بقول لو عملنا غلاف يضم كل المواضيع حتى علشان مش الى يدخل يلاقى كل المواضيع فى الوش كدة متثبتة  لا نخلية قسم لوحدة جوة كل قسم كدة الكل هايقرة دة ودة من مواضيع عادية ومواضيع مميزة اونعمل قسم للمواضيع المميزة جواة الاقسام بتاعتنا  لكل قسم مشرف مثلا مبتدء  ومعاة مشرف محترف منها يتعلم المشرف دة  علشان بصراحة اغلب المشرفين احيانا بيكون عندهم اشغال كتير ممكتن من ضغط الشغل مايلحقوش والمنتدى بيكبر يوم عن يوم لية لا نكون جيل جديد من المشرفين علشان نقدر نحوط على بتنا كويس اية رايكم


----------



## oesi no (19 نوفمبر 2008)

*صدقنى الفكرة فى دماغى بالنسبه لقسم الترانيم من فترة*
*ربنا يدبر وتخرج بالشكل المطلوب*​


----------



## ايرينى جورج (19 نوفمبر 2008)

ياريت يا باشا هاتكون حلوة اوى وياريت روك يقولنا راية هوة وباقى المشرفين


----------



## oesi no (19 نوفمبر 2008)

> ياريت يا باشا



هو كله باشا باشا 
مفيش مرة يا جوجو


----------



## ايرينى جورج (19 نوفمبر 2008)

ماشى يا جوجو ياللة ربنا معاك


----------



## صوت الرب (20 نوفمبر 2008)

فكرة رائعة ... منتظرين رأي المشرفين


----------



## مورا مارون (20 نوفمبر 2008)

فعلا كلامك اقتراحك جميل يا ارني فعلا المنتدى بيكبر يوم ورا يوم 
والقسم المسيحي الكتابي عاملين كده (اهم المواضيع ) بس ذي ما التي كلهم في الوش برضوا
وحبيت فكرة المشرفين المبتدئين دي اصلها جديدة وممكن تساعد في نجاح المنتدى اكتر 
بس الرأي الاخير لروك طبعا
وعشان الخطوط والوان المنتدى ايه رايك اصله الخطوطودي تثبيتها ذي الى في المسنجر مهمة اوي
وبتسرع الشغل


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 نوفمبر 2008)

*بالنسبه لقسم الكمبيوتر عموما هو الان بلا مشرف ولذ لك لا يوجد من يتابعه حاليا ولكن روك بيدرس الموضوع واكيد هيلاقيله حل عن قريب.
وفكرة عرض الموضوع المميز والكاتب المميز وخلافه لكل شهر او لكل فتره يتم تحديدها قد تم عرض هذه الفكره من فتره قريبه على روك وباذن المسيح يتم تنفيذها عن قريب . 
بالنسبه للخطوط كانت من فتره قريبه يتم تثبيتها من لوحة التحكم باختيار لون وحجم محدد ولكن بعد التحديث الاخير لم تعد هذه الخاصيه موجوده وللامانه لا اعرف السبب مع انى اتمنى رجوعها .
وبالنسبه لاقتراح عمل فريق عمل او اعداد مشرفين من فتره كبيره جارى الاعداد له من قبل روك وفريق المشرفين واعتقد انه عن قريب سيتم الاعلان عن تغييرات كبيره ستكون مفاجأه .
وميرررسى يا مورا على اقتراحاتك الجميله وميرررسى يا ايرينى على ا ضافتك الجميله وربنا يبارك حياتكوا يا قمرات .​*


----------



## جيلان (20 نوفمبر 2008)

*موضوع تثبيت الالوان ده فاكرة ان فى حد قاله لروك قبل كدى ووافق عليه وفعلا هتريحنا اوى بدل ما كل مرة اختار الخط والالوان *
*وفكرة تغيير المواضيع المثبتة دى بتعجبنى اوى وفعلا بيعملها استاذنا قلم حر فى الثقافى بحيث ان كل المواضيع تاخد حقها والموضوع يتثبت لفترة محددة وبتختلف حسب اهمية الموضوع وساعات لو ظاهرة مثلا زى ظاهرة النيازج ثبتها فى وقت حدوثها *
*بس متهيألى فى قسم الاجتماعات فى مواضيع مش هينفع تتفك لان فى منها مواضيع بتاخد اراء لكن الباقى ممكن يغيروا فيه وهيبقى احسن طبعا*
*ومنتظرين رأى روك اكيد بس واضح ان فى حاجات هما شغالين عليها من الاول*

*ميرسى يا مورتى :t4:*


----------



## حبيبى البابا شنوده (20 نوفمبر 2008)

اقتراحات جميله اوى وبجد لو اتعملت فى المنتدى  هيبقى المنتدى مميز وجميل اكتر ما هوه جميل وانا متوقع من روك انه يوافق لانه مش بيقول لا لاى افكار تفيد المنتدى
وربنا يباركك يا مورا مارون وانتى وايرينى 
ويلا بقى كل واحد يروح لقسمه


----------



## My Rock (22 نوفمبر 2008)

بصراحة انا دخت.. عشرين اقتراح بموضوع واحد.. ارد على ايه ولا ايه؟ هههه


----------



## جيلان (22 نوفمبر 2008)

*خلاص يا مورا قسميهم على 23 موضوع وحطيهم فى بروفايل روك :t30:*



*خلاص نختصرهم *

*1- المواضيع المثبته متبقاش مثبتة بصفة ازلية يعنى تتغير من وقت لاخر زى ما بيعمل استاذنا قلم حر كدى*


*2- وجود خاصية تثبيت لون الخط وحجمه من لوحة التحكم بدل ما كل مشاركة نعد نعملهم :11azy:*

*3*- اقتراح عشان تظهر ايه من الكتاب المقدس كل يوم بلصفحة الرئيسية وتتغير اوتوماتيكيا

4- اوبشن صغير بتغير فيه لون الصفحة اذا انت حابب مش تصميم جديد بس تغير اللون 

دول مورا

اما ايرينى

انشاء قسم للمواضيع المثبته
عمل فى كل قسم فايل بالمواضيع المميزة ودى فى اقسام عملتها

يلا كل يوم سطر كدى يا روك 30:


----------



## مورا مارون (22 نوفمبر 2008)

جيلان قال:


> *خلاص يا مورا قسميهم على 23 موضوع وحطيهم فى بروفايل روك :t30:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

برافو جيلان
ايه العظمة دي يا بت​


----------



## amad_almalk (29 ديسمبر 2008)

مرسيىىىىىىىىىىىىىى جدا يا باشااااااااااااااااا​


----------

